# Diamond Resorts



## Happytravels (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone interested in this and going to be in the Las Vegas area then!

I have no affiliation with this club or their resorts.  Just passing on this information 




THE Club®
Member Education and Enrichment Seminars 2009 
Following the success of our inaugural Member Education & Enrichment Seminar held earlier this year in Arizona, we are delighted to be holding another of these events in Las Vegas, NV. 

For your convenience, you can request tickets for either a morning (11:00 a.m.) or afternoon (3:00 p.m.) seminar in Las Vegas on August 7 at the Polo Towers. Completely free of charge, these seminars have up to 100 spaces for attendees available per seminar. 

THE Club® Member Education & Enrichment Seminars 2009 are all about relaxation... simplified. During these friendly and informal two-hour sessions, we will focus on the essential topics that we hope will assist you with getting the most from the simplicity, choice and comfort we are committed to providing every member. These seminars will include the following topics:

Overview of the structure of THE Club® and the Collections 
How to use the website and your online member account 
Update on Diamond Selections(SM), your member benefits program from THE Club® 
How to use Interval International® and your Interval Gold® membership 
To reserve your tickets, please e-mail memberbenefits@diamondresorts.com. Please indicate the number of tickets you require (maximum of two), your name (as noted on your membership), membership number, address and telephone number. Tickets will be allocated on a first-come, first-served basis.

We look forward to meeting you. 

Patrick Duffy 
Chief Experience Officer 

Sarah Hulme
Vice President, Global Club Operations 


Terms and conditions apply. Invitation is subject to availability and we reserve the right to allocate tickets at our discretion. No accommodation, travel or incidental expenses are included with this offer of participation. This is not a timeshare presentation but an invitation to receive more information about your membership with THE Club® at Diamond Resorts International®. THE Club® is a registered trademark in the U.S. and is pending registration in other countries where the product is sold. 





©Copyright 2009 Diamond Resorts Holdings, LLC. All rights reserved. Unauthorized duplication is a violation of applicable state, federal and 
international laws. THE Club® is a registered trademark in the U.S. and is pending registration in other countries where the product is


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 11, 2009)

Happytravels said:


> Anyone interested in this and going to be in the Las Vegas area then!
> 
> I have no affiliation with this club or their resorts.  Just passing on this information
> 
> ...




I am surprised that you received this not being a part of DRI. They sent it to all of their members yesterday.


----------

